# Wyndham PIC Plus Program / discovery Program



## bhaskar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi 

I would like seek the advice of you all experienced time share owners on Wyndham PIC Plus Program. I signed up for this during my visit to Las Vegas two days back and after reading various posts and message. I am not sure if this is the right way to go. My time is running out before I can cancel this.

I like the idea of the VIP status, so the sales folks recommended me to buy something cheap (2Bedroom fixed week timeshare other than Wyndham on EBay) and then convert the purchased timeshare to Wyndham. In this case I also have to sign up for 83000 points at full retail price (14K or something like that). Is this a good option?  I have 18 months to decide in which I would have spent $2500 for 300000 points. They told me that they will freeze price as discussed on the presentation day and also give me credit for $2500 and the end of 18 months or before if I decide to convert to a Wyndham program.

All advices and comments most welcome. I and my wife are both in our late twenties and definitely like the idea of vacation every year.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 30, 2007)

I believe Discover program is about $8 to $10 per 1K but you get a piece of paper saying the price is fixed for 2 years and sound like you should get 300,000 points that can be used in 2 years with no MF at all?  You will get VIP in this two year.

PIC is one of the cheapest way to achieve VIP at this moment.  Last I know, you can PIC upto 2 week with around 120K purchase, So you may want to check again.  With 2 3 BD red RCI no point week, you will get gold VIP (each is 254k).

But that will make sure everytime you visit a resort, a sale's will tell you that your PIC week will be converted to point and no longer useful in PIC thus you need to buy more points, and today is your lucky day.

If my description to Discovery program sound right, and it is at $8 per 1K than you can keep it and try to see if you really like VIP program.  And if you think it worth to loss 95% of the value.  Make sure it is not a normal sale contract though.

Personally, I don't believe VIP worth that much trouble since it is a sale's program and they usually don't try to honor it and everytime they got a chance they will try to tell you it will be take away, so why bother.

Jya-Ning

By the way, if your contract is fixed for 175 per 1K, it cost too much.  Most people get around 120 without guarantee.  And sounds like it will drop down again.


----------



## bhaskar (Dec 31, 2007)

Jya-Ning said:


> I believe Discover program is about $8 to $10 per 1K but you get a piece of paper saying the price is fixed for 2 years and sound like you should get 300,000 points that can be used in 2 years with no MF at all?  You will get VIP in this two year.
> 
> PIC is one of the cheapest way to achieve VIP at this moment.  Last I know, you can PIC upto 2 week with around 120K purchase, So you may want to check again.  With 2 3 BD red RCI no point week, you will get gold VIP (each is 254k).
> 
> ...


Thank Jya-Ning for your reply. Please excuse me for my littile knowledge in the timeshare world.

I didn't understand you fully by what you meant by 95% loss? 

I am was thinking that I am planning on going a vaccation next summer for a week and will try the points worth maybe 150K and can use the rest some other time. If I don't sign up for this then I will be spending $1000 or close to that for accomodation for the stay. THis way if I like it then can get credit toward the purchase price.

I am also concerend about planning vaccation 10 months in advance and all. Do we always have to do that to get the place where we want to go?

Please share what would you have done if you were in my place? Again I like the idea of having a time share and think that having it will be a good long term option.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,

By 95% loss, Jya-Ning means the instant capital depreciation you will experience in buying points from Wyndham. That is about how much you will lose if you turn around and sell them on EBay the next week.

When it comes to Wyndham, never buy from the developer, always by resale.

You can pickup ownership of 83,000 points for under $1000 on EBay. If you look at point usage rates, you will probably want 150,000-200,000 in total. The newer, better resorts are more "points usage pricey", especially for peak or near-peak seasons.

John

PS. The Discovery Packages are surprisingly not a bad deal. Used carefully, that will get you almost 3 weeks on St. Thomas for example. But use the points wisely for maximum value. That works out about the same as renting weeks directly from owners on Redweek.com, but still an OK deal.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 31, 2007)

bhaskar said:


> Thank Jya-Ning for your reply. Please excuse me for my littile knowledge in the timeshare world.
> 
> I didn't understand you fully by what you meant by 95% loss?
> Look at the Tug "How to sell" http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44, and start tracking eBay completed sale price, you have 2 year to decide if you want buy retail, so enough time to learn.  It is good product, company is O.K. just could not create any value to hold it.  In fact, most of TS all loss money when you try to resell, and they loss at least 50% except maybe one or 2 companies.
> ...



Please share what would you have done if you were in my place?

Did your package is around $2000 to $3000 range?  I never go through their Discover program, and it has changed a few also.

The price range is very important.

Currently, the renting cost is around $4.5 to $7 per 1K between owners.  And it does not including VIP benefit.  So if the package is about that range, and not need to pay MF, it is very competive to purchase a samll package and play around.  And since it expired in 2 years, so you don't have burden to get rid of it if you find out you don't like it.  So price in that range is very market faired IMHO.

Your package will allow you to get a feel of interaction between you and FF, some feeling on VIP benefit, some idea what you can and can not do.  Unfortunately, unlike if you purchase a small package, it will not tell you what the inventory will like, and I believe it will not allow you to explore the external exchange.  But the main goal is to explore the VIP.  If that is your goal, and the price range is that area, I will keep it.  I will not follow with it more likely because I don't think VIP is that important in my own travel way, but some people will tell you different.

You can consider joint FF owner's group.
Try http://forums.atozed.com .  Or http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Wyndham_Fairfield_Timeshare_Owners/messages

There may have people that recently purchase Discover program there.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 31, 2007)

bhaskar said:


> I didn't understand you fully by what you meant by 95% loss?



If you have trouble to find eBay completd listing, look at this thread

http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...f-fsp-point-contract-ebay-complete-price.html

Jya-Ning


----------



## marissa (Mar 18, 2008)

*Need to cancel a Discovery contract*

We purchased the Wyndham Discovery package last June. Things happen and change and I became unemployed and am not able to keep the committment of the monthly payments.  Has anyone ever attempted to get out of a contract or how do I even go about it?  I know I will lose the money I've put it in this far but I just need to free up that monthly payment right now until I get back on my feet. 

Can anyone please help me?? 

Thanks!


----------

